# Antenna problems



## clutch (Apr 15, 2005)

At 162,000 miles my '93 Altima SE is starting to feel the affect. I recently noticed that my antenna started to not go down all the way when I turned the car off. I'm thinking it's the motor in the trunk. 

Do you agree with me or could it be something else that I am missing?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

clutch said:


> At 162,000 miles my '93 Altima SE is starting to feel the affect. I recently noticed that my antenna started to not go down all the way when I turned the car off. I'm thinking it's the motor in the trunk.
> 
> Do you agree with me or could it be something else that I am missing?


you need to clean the mast, using some WD-40 or Silicone spray. This should help. Or you can replace the mast for about $100


----------



## USMC2802 (Dec 7, 2004)

Had the same problem with my daughters 94 Altima. The antenna had problems going up/down when the car was turned off. I listened and heard the motor still running so knew that it was still good and the mast had the problem. I tried the wd-40 thing but it ended up causing more of a mess than anything. What had happened was that the plastic cable attached to the mast had broken. This cable has teeth in it that is fed into the motor and causes the mast to go up and down. I ordered a new mast assembly from EBay and only paid about $12 for it. The installation was a breeze, all you have to do is unscrew the top cap on the antenna mount (can be tricky since it only has a notch in it, I used a pair of channel locks with a rag over the cap to prevent it from getting chewed up) then turn your radio on and the antenna will try to raise. Grab the mast and pull it up and out. Measure the replacement mast with what you just pulled out to make sure all of it came out. If it is not then you will have to take the motor out of the trunk(easy also) and fish out the remaining platic piece. To install the new mast just turn your radio back on and feed the new mast cable into the motor and it will feed itself in. Put back on the top cap and you are done.

If the motor is shot then an entire new assembly is required. Hope this helped you out!


----------

